# Which Tablet?



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

Which Tablet would be closest to abilities and development of our phone? Are there any that have CM10 that are worth having?

I wouldn't need it to be 4g capable, or even 3. I'd use WiFi for any internet purposes. I would mainly just like the smoothness and ability to run CM10 or CM10 based ROMs. And a real nice display as I'd mainly be using it for movie purposes.

Sdcard capability is a deal killer. It's gotta have it.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

In my 100% non-biased opinion (I have a galaxy tabs tab 7, and a 10.1) go for a Nexus 7 or a Nexus 10 depending on your price/screen size needs, and due to both being AOSP devices you'll have the best devolepment options.

Now, I'll also say this the 7 does not have an SD card but my tab 7 has had 3 sdcard failures and my Nexus has had none ;( (But, I don't know your reasons for the SD cards but in 9/10 situations there is an alternative)

To the best of my knowledge the nexus 10 has a sdcard slot


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

I'd add to take a look at the Note 10.1. I've never owned any Note device, but I've always felt the pen is cool. lol


----------



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

I want the sdcard in order to expand the capacity, dynamically.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

If I were in the market, I'd definitely be going with the Nexus 10.


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

If you're main use will be watching movies and running custom roms, I'd say the Nexus 10 as well. I don't see a mention of an SD card slot though =/ But you can easily use a usb dongle and pop in a thumb drive.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

MFD00M said:


> If you're main use will be watching movies and running custom roms, I'd say the Nexus 10 as well. I don't see a mention of an SD card slot though =/ But you can easily use a usb dongle and pop in a thumb drive.


^ This! On my Nexus 7 I have a USB-OTG cable and a 32GB thumb drive I store movies and stuff on, so esentially I have 64GB total for the N7. More than plenty for me.

IMO you can't beat a Nexus tablet as far as owning an Android tablet. I've owned the GTab 8.9 and TF300T and hated them both honestly.

p.s. the Nexus 10 like MFD00M stated does not have an sdcard...it's a Nexus.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> p.s. the Nexus 10 like MFD00M stated does not have an sdcard...it's a Nexus.


Aww, I read a notable review that says it does (I originally was gonna say neither had it but didn't know a lot about the 10 so I google'd it)


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Mattes said:


> Aww, I read a notable review that says it does (I originally was gonna say neither had it but didn't know a lot about the 10 so I google'd it)


Yeah that would be nice but nope.

From their own site:

Memory

16 GB internal storage (actual formatted capacity will be less)
2 GB RAM

(obviously the 32GB one will be 32GB lol)

https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=nexus_10_16gb&feature=device-featured#?t=W10.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

My next 'tablet' will be running windows rt. But if you want an Android tablet, I still like the Asus Transformer Infinity (personal opinion)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> My next 'tablet' will be running windows rt. But if you want an Android tablet, I still like the Asus Transformer Infinity (personal opinion)
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


Good luck with that....Guess your tablet won't be liquidsmooth then...lol


----------



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

So, what's really the downfall of the Nexus 10 besides the no sdcard slot? It seems to trounce any other tablet in the same price/size range except for that.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

the earliest reviews were somewhat less than sterling regarding performance - pretty much every one I read mentioned lag, stuttering, and slower than expected app loading. however, that was all pre-release, so it's entirely possible all of that got fixed already.

that said, the only real drawback based on your criteria is no SD slot - and like some people already mentioned, you can run Stickmount and use USB drives (or a USB card reader with an SD card, if you're dedicated to cards over sticks) to expand the memory as much as you want.

personally I think 10" tablets are just too big - I've been a 7" convert since I got a Kindle Fire for xmas last year, and I love my N7 so much I think about abandoning my family and running off to Bora Bora with it pretty much every day. but that's just me.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

number5toad said:


> the earliest reviews were somewhat less than sterling regarding performance - pretty much every one I read mentioned lag, stuttering, and slower than expected app loading. however, that was all pre-release, so it's entirely possible all of that got fixed already.
> 
> that said, the only real drawback based on your criteria is no SD slot - and like some people already mentioned, you can run Stickmount and use USB drives (or a USB card reader with an SD card, if you're dedicated to cards over sticks) to expand the memory as much as you want.
> 
> personally I think 10" tablets are just too big - I've been a 7" convert since I got a Kindle Fire for xmas last year, and I love my N7 so much I think about abandoning my family and running off to Bora Bora with it pretty much every day. but that's just me.


Yeah part of my wants a Nexus 10 but then I use my Nexus 7 and realize how much I love the size of it over the 10 inch tablets I've owned. The other thing that prevents me from jumping to a Nexus 10 is the fact Android apps are still not good on that size tablet like they should and could be. On the Nexus 7 apps look great IMO. The 32GB Nexus 7 is a winner for me but others will want the resolution of the Nexus 10. To me that's all good but I still don't really want a 10 inch tablet.


----------



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

number5toad said:


> the earliest reviews were somewhat less than sterling regarding performance - pretty much every one I read mentioned lag, stuttering, and slower than expected app loading. however, that was all pre-release, so it's entirely possible all of that got fixed already.
> 
> that said, the only real drawback based on your criteria is no SD slot - and like some people already mentioned, you can run Stickmount and use USB drives (or a USB card reader with an SD card, if you're dedicated to cards over sticks) to expand the memory as much as you want.
> 
> personally I think 10" tablets are just too big - I've been a 7" convert since I got a Kindle Fire for xmas last year, and I love my N7 so much I think about abandoning my family and running off to Bora Bora with it pretty much every day. but that's just me.


How big of a drive can you support using the Dongle? Can you read a terabyte drive? Or is it limited more like 32/64?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Good luck with that....Guess your tablet won't be liquidsmooth then...lol


It's a nice tablet...other than the fact you still can't run unsigned binaries (and self signing does not work for native apps) and drivers outside the realm of .net + html5 stuff (which is what is mostly on the Microsoft Store). I had one and tried to get around it for around two weeks through kernel debugging, messing around with the efi firmware, etc. Means no third party browsers, no x264 playback, no flac playback, no vlc player, etc.

I'd take one if it could, otherwise, I'll eventually bored with it if all im limited to sideloading and compiling are .net and metro (html5) apps. I run windows probably 60% of the time as my main desktop and KDE/Debian Linux the other 40% (KDE being the equivalent mostly to Windows Desktop on Linux).

Average person might like the full MS Office coming on it and still maintaining some Windows stuff like remote desktop working well, network drives and the seamless integration between Win8 on the pc as well as xbox integration. That plus the battery life is as good as an ipad (9+ hours when I tried it). The keyboard integration and a full USB port + mini hdmi port + sdcard port are also nice for plugging in whatever you want, including external drives, phones to charge and printers. Overall, it mostly depends on what one wants it for though.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

For development this says it all.


> -Nexus 10 is now the best choice for AOSP work on 4.2. Everything
> except the GPU code is Open Source, and the only proprietary binaries
> besides the GPU libraries are firmware files that get loaded into the
> various peripheral chips. No flagship device so far has been so open,
> ...


Via the man himself JBQ @ https://groups.google.com/forum/m/#!topic/android-building/-ymcoMuDAbA


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

@Yarley I told you tablets and computers would merge.







#win8


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

JBirdVegas said:


> @Yarley I told you tablets and computers would merge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The start menu before removing it on Windows 8 also sucks unless you have a tablet.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Start menu? In Windows 8? What's that.. =P

Ok, jokes aside, many say the Nexus 7/10. Nexus devices do not have SD cards and I doubt any ever will now due to Google's statement with multi-user support and the FAT32 permission settings (or lack thereof). Nexus 7 is a real good choice if you need something cheap, reliable quality, and a real good screen size for most user's hands. It was a perfect size for me and I'm glad I got mine.

If you need a bigger screen, you can go for the Nexus 10 if you wish, both devices will have very good development for years to come. If you want something that isn't a Nexus, I'd say look at the ASUS Transformer line. They are about as close to stock as you can get with just a little bit of soft mods from ASUS themselves. Otherwise, its pretty bare-bone stock with a little bit of bloatware. I like the original Transformer tablet quite a bit (still waiting for JB..), just the screen size isn't quite for me where-as the Nexus 7 was just downright perfect. And being it is also ASUS, that sealed the deal for me.

So, take your pick. All of the devices there have good development support, so choosing based on what you need should be a little easier. I believe the ASUS Transformer tablets have and SD card slot, otherwise, like mentioned before, an OTG cable should be enough and a SD card reader should be fine if you need the extra storage. I don't know the highest count supported, but I assume either 32 GB or maybe even up to 64 GB.


----------

